# cockatiel limping



## payton2008brown (Jan 18, 2012)

my cockaatiel zeek limps he can perch but to get around on the perches he can't balance. If i put him on a table he limp around.I touch his leg it doesn't feel broke.Any sugestions please!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Its possible he might have fallen or something and bruised or hurt his leg, so it looks and feels normal? its not swollen or anything? Has he been limping a long time or is it a more recent thing? Can you maybe post a picture? Im not the most knowledgable on health problems but maybe a little more info will help more experienced members help you. The best advice I can offer anyone when asking about health issues is to go have an avian vet visit though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Answer all the above questions so we can try to help out. You didn't give enough information. Pictures of the leg might help if there's any inflammation or bumps.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You need to get him to a certified Avian Vet and have x-rays done on that leg, he may also be in pain. In the mean time, do you have a smaller cage you can put him in? Put the perches down low, food and water dishes down low, and padding on the bottom of the cage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lameness in male cockatiels may also be a sign of neurological problems, including cancer. He really needs to go to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

i had a similar issue, thinking i might have hurt my tiels leg when he was out. It ended up being a problem with his kidney, so i would suggest taking him to a vet also.

Hopefully its nothing as serious but still worth a consult at least to rule out anything that may be causing him immediate pain.

Good luck


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How is your little one doing today?? Did you take him to the Vet?


----------

